# First FOTDs!



## emmaleejane (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey all, so I finally am putting up some fotds!
Its so hot here right now there's nothing to do but sit around on the computer because the water is still freezing from winter!


I used all my new goodies from IMATS Sydney for this look. YAY!














Products used:

Make Up For Ever HD Foundation
Make Up For Ever HD Powder
Nars Laguna
Nars Orgasm

Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Naked Cosmetics Teal pigment from Tropical Indulgence stack
NYX Black
Naked Cosmetics White pigment from Cotton Candy stack
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
MaxFactor False Lash Effect Mascara

NYX Circe Lipstick

..................................................  ...............................


And this is yesterdays look. It started off simple...







And then I decided it was boring so I played with my new liptars!
Anime is so neon! I really feel like an anime character wearing it! (kapow! haha)














Products used:

Make Up For Ever HD Foundation
Make Up For Ever HD Powder
Nars Orgasm

Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Generic 28 neutral palette
NYX White
NYX Black
MaxFactor False Lash Effect Mascara

Blistex (a must with liptars!)
OCC Liptar - Anime!


Thanks for looking! CC is welcome


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 17, 2009)

both are sooo beautiful!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 17, 2009)

beautiful looks....You are sooooo pretty!!! Great post!!!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome looks.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 17, 2009)

Great job for your 1st FOTD! Lovin the neon lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope to see more looks from you!!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 17, 2009)

You are gorgeous!


----------



## maira05 (Sep 17, 2009)

Really great job,love it! Please keep posting!


----------



## shootout (Sep 17, 2009)

LOVE the lips on the second look!
Great job, keep posting! =]


----------



## chrisantiss (Sep 17, 2009)

the first fotd is beautiful


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 17, 2009)

good job. love it!!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 17, 2009)

Stunning looks!


----------



## cindiaz (Sep 17, 2009)

Love the first look!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, these are stunning!


----------



## joey444 (Sep 17, 2009)

Pretty pretty looks!!


----------



## JennXOXO (Sep 17, 2009)

Gorgeous looks!


----------



## fintia (Sep 17, 2009)

the 1st one i love it and that lip tar looks so hot on you


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 17, 2009)

dayum i want that lip tar


----------



## amberenees (Sep 17, 2009)

love 'em x10...
freakin fab!!!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 17, 2009)

the first one is my fav but they're all gorgeous!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 17, 2009)

Love the smokey teal eyes in the 1st one and the NEON pink lips in the 2nd.


----------



## kisstina07 (Sep 17, 2009)

Holy Crapolla!! The blue/green one is absolutely stunning, I wish I had your blending skills. And the hot pink lipstick, wow TDF, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!


----------



## xhypnotiqex (Sep 17, 2009)

i'm lovin the looks! thanks


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Sep 17, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE the first look. It's beautiful!


----------



## luhly4 (Sep 17, 2009)

great blending, anime looks amazing on you.


----------



## swedishlina (Sep 17, 2009)

I absolutely love the teal look, teal & purple are my favorite colours. I really like the second look too, the lips are great. If these are your first photos, you have really done a great job. Would love to see more looks from you soon. Great to see an aussie posting.


----------



## pharmchick60 (Sep 17, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## ellesk (Sep 17, 2009)

You are abso-freaking-lutely gorgeous!!! And with amazing makeup skills to boot - serious envy, man.


----------



## pharmchick60 (Sep 17, 2009)

Love both looks!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 17, 2009)

beautiful looks!


----------



## kera484 (Sep 17, 2009)

Great looks!! The teal one is fabulous!!


----------



## VioletB (Sep 18, 2009)

Your blending skills are crazy.  I am so jealous of how fabulous teals look on you!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow you are so gorgeous! Love the MU!!! Especially the 1st one.


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Sep 18, 2009)

Gorgeous looks...Anime looks great on you!


----------



## emmaleejane (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_dayum i want that lip tar_

 
I highly recommend it! Its so much fun and lasts forever and ever... until I take it off! Super drying on your lips though.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Sep 18, 2009)

Gorgeous !!! Thx for posting. Do post some more...


----------



## emmaleejane (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swedishlina* 

 
_I absolutely love the teal look, teal & purple are my favorite colours. I really like the second look too, the lips are great. If these are your first photos, you have really done a great job. Would love to see more looks from you soon. Great to see an aussie posting._

 
Thankyou! Teal and purple are some of my fav colours too!
Hooray for Australia? Did you make the treck down for IMATS?


----------



## emmaleejane (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellesk* 

 
_You are abso-freaking-lutely gorgeous!!! And with amazing makeup skills to boot - serious envy, man._

 
Haha! Thanks! Your post totally made my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had a little sticky beak and you're gorgeous too! You should wear red lipstick every day! It was made for you!!!


----------



## emmaleejane (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_Your blending skills are crazy.  I am so jealous of how fabulous teals look on you!_

 
Ok so nooooooow I figured out how to multi qoute! Wooops! Sorry!

Thankyou so much though! I personally think my blending skills are shoddy, must be the pic angle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did recently get an amazing blending brush from Royal and Langnickel at IMATS though! Sooooooo good! Coupled with the 217 its perfect!


----------



## Zoffe (Sep 18, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love the way you blend the shadows and the shapes really work with your eyes/face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think my favorite is the second look


----------



## siemenss (Sep 18, 2009)

neon lips are killer! love all your looks


----------



## cheapglamour (Sep 18, 2009)

looove all of the looks


----------



## laperle (Sep 18, 2009)

really like the looks, but may i add a little CC?


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Sep 18, 2009)

All of these looks are GREAT. I really want that Anime lipcolour now O_O


----------



## mistella (Sep 18, 2009)

love !


----------



## emmaleejane (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_really like the looks, but may i add a little CC?_

 

Sure you can!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 19, 2009)

you are so cute! that hot pink makes me happy.


----------



## ecberger (Sep 19, 2009)

ssso so so so hottt !


----------



## ohshnappp (Sep 19, 2009)

Girl, you are so gorgeous! And of course your makeup looks great!


----------



## skristallia (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow,you have gorgeous eyes!!Love the 1st look sooo much and to be honest this neon lipstick is wonderful on you!!These kind of colours suit to very few faces so i guess you are one of them


----------



## chelseypaige (Sep 19, 2009)

Sooo pretty! I f'ing love that lipstick!!! Must have =D

keep posting =)


----------



## nunu (Sep 19, 2009)

You're so pretty!! I love both looks.


----------



## Fataliya (Sep 19, 2009)

Stunning! That blue in the first pic is beautiful!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 19, 2009)

wow that liptar is insane!!
great looks!


----------



## prettysecrets (Sep 19, 2009)

i love every look!


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 20, 2009)

that teal is AMAZING!


----------



## awilda429 (Sep 20, 2009)

Great job on both! I love anime


----------



## whittt8 (Sep 23, 2009)

gorgeous looks! you are absolutely stunning! love the pink lips


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Sep 26, 2009)

what i like most is that you know what works for you and it is so clear to see with these looks (i'm still learning, lol).
very pretty-- all of them!


----------



## JULIA (Sep 26, 2009)

You're a stunner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the first look so, so much.


----------



## kariii (Sep 26, 2009)

wow, amazing!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2009)

all are fabulous but the first one is my fave! i'm a sucker for sexy smokey greens


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Sep 26, 2009)

Keep those FOTD's coming!!! Beautiful looks!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Sep 26, 2009)

Great post!!!! Great looks, awesome IMATS haul, and you're pretty to boot!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LexieLee (Sep 26, 2009)

You are so gorgeous! I especially love the first look with the blue/teal eyeshadow.


----------



## friedargh (Sep 27, 2009)

you look beautiful in both


----------



## lovelydisarray (Sep 27, 2009)

friggin' gorgeous!!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi, can you tell me do you apply the blistex 1x when wearing lip tars and that's enough to not dry your lips out? I use something like blistex most of the time when I do my lips but I would like to know how much hassle it is to work with the occ tars


----------



## beezyfree (Sep 27, 2009)

*gorgeousssss!!! esp. the first look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## emmaleejane (Sep 29, 2009)

I put blistex on before i put the liptar on and let it soak in a bit. Then I just put the liptar on. It goes on just as smooth. If it ends up staying on for hours (which it does! unless ur drinking from a cup) then I usually put some blistex on top later on. It doesnt really alter the colour at all! They're amazing products!


----------



## erynnj (Oct 1, 2009)

holy crap we kind of look alike except you're way prettier and pretty makeup!!!


----------



## Tahti (Oct 1, 2009)

The smokey teal eye is HOT!


----------



## Princesslisax3 (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow. I really like the NARS Laguna/Orgasm on you! Goes well with your skintone...I think I wanna go get those two now lol. THANKS!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Oct 2, 2009)

aren't you a doll!


----------



## shatteredshards (Oct 2, 2009)

I *love* the eyes on the first one. Amazing job!


----------

